# Lowered my 2012 Beetle Turbo with the stock GTI springs...pretty cool



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Bought my husband some racing springs for his GTI, and we put his stock springs to lower my beetle. Pretty fun project.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Looks really good


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Not bad at all, still wish I would have bought that color tb


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

how much it lower??? it seem to be the same to me.....


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Pshhh don't be a hater. We were just having fun playing around with it. Just 1/2" different. Nothing major. And thanks guys


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

2012BeetleT said:


> Pshhh don't be a hater. We were just having fun playing around with it. Just 1/2" different. Nothing major. And thanks guys


I think it looks fine. My car looks exactly the same except lower and on spacers.


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks perfect to me. But for the record, I do not like the "slammed look" on some of the Beetles seen here. Seriously, some of them look goofy and I wonder if they can actually be driven in the real world (can you turn the wheels and not rub the fender? can you actually drive into a parking garage without scraping the **** out of the bottom the front of the car?).

I like that your car has a nice symmetrical gap between the tire and fender.

Does the car feel any different with the GTI springs?

Its a free world and you can do whatever you want to your car. Make it ride higher with a lift kit or remove the springs entirely. Matters not to me. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

I totally agree. It feels a little stiffer, nothing major. I just felt like I was driving a damn toureg with how high it was lol.


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Nice, So some GTI Eibachs will be 1/2 inch lower that specified for GTI. Found my next mod


----------



## BMKruse (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks really good. I think I'll be doing this to my wife's car.


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks. What does your wife drive?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

turbo Beetle use the same shocks and spring as the GTI, becase the GTI's springs were used that's why it sit lower on ur beetle...


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

They're actually different. Go take a look and compare the two. There's about a 1/2" difference in the springs. The thickness is completely different and so is the color coding and the part number.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Relax guys, they change markings and part numbers all the time even for the same parts.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Just a friendly reminder that name calling and vulgarity are not tolerated on this site. 


Carry on.


----------

